# Replacing 1967 LeMans Convertible Top



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

So...who hear has taken on the challenge of replacing the top to a 1967 Convertible LeMans.

My Dad knows a little about what to do, but any tips and tricks from all you experts will be a awesome help as well!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MeatShield72 said:


> So...who hear has taken on the challenge of replacing the top to a 1967 Convertible LeMans.
> 
> My Dad knows a little about what to do, but any tips and tricks from all you experts will be a awesome help as well!


i just did a 70. its not that hard but its like most things you have never done before. the second time you do it will turn out better. if i had never done it before i would invest in this:


GTO 64-65 Convertible Top Installation Instructions


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if rear window on new top is glass, then have a professional do it. if plastic, then you can try it yourself.


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

pontiac said:


> if rear window on new top is glass, then have a professional do it. if plastic, then you can try it yourself.


I did not know they came with glass...I did not know it was possible on old cars...


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

1966-67 Chevrolet Chevelle & Malibu Convertible Tops and Convertible Top Parts

I have been looking at the glass ones. I have never driven my 67 GTO but I have driven for a few years my 67 Camaro and I hate the plastic window. It is really bad now but it was crazed and turned almost brown over the years. So it will be glass when I do replace them


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just bought the DVD mentioned above...if all goes well, I will be replacing it this weekend.

And I will try and post some pictures.


----------

